# New method for Coyotes



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was cutting weeds with the tractor and big mower tonight. I made a turn and when the headlights swung around there stood a coyote. I had already been out there about an hour, he came within 20 yards of the tractor and ran beside me for about 250 yards before trotting off into the corn. He didn't care about me or the tractor. Although it is ILLEGAL in Illinois to shoot off any motor vehicle, I could have very easily killed it with a 22lr. It was cool to watch but scary at the same time. I'm sure there was more, I just didn't see them.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sucks to be you! Here in ND we can pop them out the window of the pickup if we like. You know the side mirror makes a HELL of a hasty rest when you need it.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

he was waiting for mice and other such edibles to run out from under the mower. ive seen em run behind the windrower too. hawks around here will flock to a windrower to catch rodents.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

"windrower?" :lol: :lol: AKA a swather I presume?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> "windrower?" :lol: :lol: AKA a swather I presume?


Depends on who you ask. My grandpa called it that. He also referred to the fridge as the icebox, and the couch as the davenport. The living room? Why...that's the frontroom!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Or if you are from my neck of the woods it would be pronounced, "SWATer." All those hard headed Chermans, not? :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> All those hard headed Chermans, not? :wink:


That describes my grandpa perfect. He was the MODEL hard headed Cherman! LOL


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Swathers trail be hind the tractor from side to side, windrowers are selfpowered, much like a combine, ha, settled that now didn't I????? EH!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what comes out behind either one? a frickin windrow. there settled it better! :box:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry guys, but I didn't have either, and no wind rows. It was a Brush Hog Mower with rotating blades like a really big lawn mower. PTO driven, but none the less I still got to see a coyote


----------



## kir_kenix (Mar 31, 2006)

i have shot quite a few yotes out of a combine down here as well. usually they dont get quite as close as u described tho. ive seen them chase down rabbits and birds that have rushed out of their cover a few times tho...its pretty cool to see them run and hop (like several feet in the air and land on) rabbits or rodents. im not sure of the legality of shooting them like that, but the guy i used to work for was a retired game warden and he never said anything...lol.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my uncle used to tell me that when he would clean the cow manure out of the barn, he would take it out in the field to spread it. his dog would follow behind him, and the coyotes would come out and try to kill the dog right by the tractor. he used to carry a 12 gauge to protect the dog. I could have very easily shot this one with a 22, wish it was legal here, i would carry my pistol all the time.


----------



## yz125mm700 (Jun 8, 2007)

Frontroom?.........thats the coolest thing ever!!!!!!


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

It was cool to watch but scary at the same time. I'm sure there was more, I just didn't see them.

Why do i see that so much coyotes dont bite that hard!!! Im serious i have to coyote pups as pets at the moment not one lick of them likes me.
I coyote hates humanes and even as packs wouldnt try to stand a person out of the territory as long has there not cornered......

I havent been bite buy just coyote pups ive wrestled around with some big ones and got bite...

Yea hear its legal to shut them out your window they just dont like it off the main highways. Run them with hounds every sunday in winter its alot of fun shoot quite a few....


----------

